# America - No peace beyond the line unter Windows 7? HILFE!



## -Pinhead- (21. August 2012)

Hallo Leute,

der Titel sagt ja schon alles aus eigentlich. Ich habe mit dem Spiel das Problem, dass ich es unter Windows 7 nicht zum Laufen bekomme. Genauer gesagt: ich kann es nicht einmal installieren. Wenn ich die setup.exe starte, wird zuerst mit dem runden Symbol angezeigt, dass etwas passiert, dann hört es auf und nichts tut sich. Der Setup Prozess wird allerdings trotzdem noch ausgeführt, das sieht man im Task Manager.

Folgendes habe ich bisher versucht:
- als Administrator ausführen
- im Kompatibilitätsmodus ausführen (erst XP, dann Windows 98), erfolglos

Im Internet habe ich gelesen, dass manche es unter Windows 7 spielen können, allerdings keine Anleitung gefunden.

Hat irgendjemand hier vielleicht zufällig einen Plan, wie das geht?

MfG

Pinhead


----------



## -Pinhead- (21. August 2012)

Okay, Kommando zurück. Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe:

Man kann das Spiel installieren braucht dafür allerdings einen PC mit Win 7 x86! Danach kann man die Spieldateien einfach auf den Windows 7 Rechner kopieren und ausführen. Auf jeden Fall als Administrator laufen lassen, sonst erkennt er die Maus nicht. War zumindest bei mir so.


----------

